# Reducing Vibration



## BuffetC13 (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum and joined because I need your advice...

I do art on pine planks using a Dremel 2001 coupled with the the flex shaft attachment. I am having a issues with vibration in my hand and want to take action to stop it. I am using Valeo anti-vibe gloves which helped but I still get the tingling feeling along with a sensation of my tendons "resonating" when I tap my fingers together after I'm done working.

Is there something I can put over the flex shaft handpiece? or should I see if I can stuff my gloves with more soft material?

Just any tips or recommendations on how to avoid vibration in my hand would be fantastic! Thank you


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

You are working with a tool which inherently causes vibration.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

You might try taking some wheel weights(look for "strips" of the flat kind)and taping them to grinder body........any weight you add to handle unit,"should" act as a sink for vibrations.Thinking of course how this changes the shape of handle.....possibly a good thing.Not an end-all solution,but may spurn another,more professional solution?BW


----------



## BuffetC13 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks BW, I will try that! My end goal is just to stop the tool from transferring the vibration to my hand.


----------

